# Tracy McGrady hurt again



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

2 minutes into the first quarter. holding his ankle.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Rockets might as well give up this season and bag a lottery pick.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The Rockets might as well give up this season and bag a lottery pick.


co-sign


they way they're going they will at least get one of the big 3


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

at least now he will give his back a rest.

and we get a chance to draft aldridge.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This could be a repeat of the 1999 Spurs. With TMac and Yao both relatively young they have a chance to Win some titles if they can pick up a guy like Morrison or Aldridge.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah but i'd be more worried about the fact that every time Tracy puts on a jersey something breaks or pulls or something. he's turning into bobby jackson.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

look at their roster now. they're like an NBDL team, except all old guys. Bobcats are clearly more talented from 1 to 5.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

he's back on the bench so maybe he isn't hurt as bad as it looked.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

T-Mac is back on the floor.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Whew (?)


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

they should just tank it. 

its not really tanking since you would just be letting Tmac heal.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Give T-Mac some slack. Let's not let T-Mac end his career early because he's playing with his busted back.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Trade Stro for a first rounder, tank and have two first round picks. Take Shelden, Bargnani, Aldridge with one of them and a pass-first PG with the other.


----------

